# Vapemail: teslacigs biturbo



## 2ling (2/8/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (2/8/17)

2ling said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And? How is it?

PS: There is an existing vapemail thread here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2ling (2/8/17)

Haha dont know how to post on forum sorry but it is a realy nice vape dense vapour and loads of flavour just dont build to as low as they say you can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/8/17)

So much want!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

I read that title completely wrong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M5000 (2/8/17)

That looks cool, so does this biturbo electric car have what it takes to take on the TFV12? But the brave name aside, how does it vape?


----------



## daniel craig (2/8/17)

XXX in that bi-turbo


----------

